# Have you ever eaten a dog treat



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

Have you ever eaten a dog treat? Be honest (I did it once... and it was disgusting)


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I ate a Milkbone a long time ago, and I have to say that I'm not interested in eating dog treats again.


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I ate milkbones when I was 6-7 lmfao... I would crawl around and pretend I was a puppy lmfao... ah, memories... >9.9<


----------



## retriever crazy (Apr 2, 2006)

i love bacon strips! they are really good! can dog food tastes really good too. haha i sound like a dog typing this but im just being honest


----------



## Dog Lover (Jul 6, 2006)

Yes, When I was little my sister conned me into it told be it was a cookie. How smart was I?!


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

I ate a milkbone when I was a teenager on a dare. When I was a child I tasted my dogs jerky treats because they smelled so good....they sure didn't taste like they smell though. LOL.


----------



## Scotia (Jun 22, 2006)

My hubby has tried many dog treats. I figure they won't hurt him - well, he hasn't started barking yet  He finds most of them pretty bland.

Scotia


----------



## kellymac (Jun 2, 2006)

My boyfriend, Clint used to eat them all the time. He said he thought they were a pretty good snack.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I haven't tried dog or cat food, but I did try rabbit and hamster food when I was little. They didn't have much flavor.


----------



## quanzee22 (Jul 20, 2006)

No...and I dont plan on it anytime soon!!!!!!


----------



## dogluver101 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Ha Ha*

Funny posts. I have always wanted to try dog food and canned dog food but I am to chicken to do it (espcially when you read the ingrediants)


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2006)

I have not eaten any dog food yet, but I am sure it will not harm me health wise, but not so for dear dogs, some human food are very bad for them. Read my post and find out what you should not feed your dog.


----------



## iwantmypup (Jan 6, 2007)

You might think im discusting but I used to go to my Gramdmas house for the summer and feed her dog.. well he had stuff like canned "Beef cuts and gravy" "lamb and rice" They all smelled soo good i almost ate them...but i retained myself.... My uncle even said " Beef Guts and gravy" hehehehahahloszz


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

I used to chew on rawhide sticks when I was younger...LOL. Weren't too bad actually. But never an acutal doggie biscuit.

My ex boyfriend however did, and it was kinda embarrasing..LOL. We were at Petsmart and paying for something at the counter, when the cashier asked if our dog could have a treat, and said that they were peanut butter flavoured. My boyfriend immediately asked "ohh, peanut butter? can I try one too?"....haha. He did, said it wasn't too bad, but said it tasted nothing like peanut butter.


----------



## Alasse (Jan 20, 2007)

When i was younger i used to eat "Luv" dog biscuits all the time...my favs were the milk bottle shaped ones....2 for me...1 for the dog LMAO...oh the memories


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

I have A) Chewed on rawhides. B) Eaten a whole bag of "doggie pretzels" from PetCo. C) Eaten Beggin' Strips. D) Eaten doggie "oreos" and E) Eaten a peanut butter treat that, btw, tasted nothing like peanut butter!

Do I win? Lol.


----------



## mistyinca (Oct 25, 2006)

I did eat some of the dog biscuits that I made myself! But there was nothing in them that any of us wouldn't eat. It was really, really, really bland.

I will admit that when I was on a diet, and looking at the canned dog food aisle that the description of some beef tips and gravy was making my mouth water! LOL


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Im not too interested in trying the dogs current treats... Raw meaty bones.... YUM lol, or how about Tripe!!! MMMmmmm ( puke) or or, dehydrated beef lung!!! 

Cant say I have ever tried a doggie biscut , not to my recollection anywho!


----------



## britishbandit (Dec 11, 2006)

Steer clear of the bullysticks though! LOL


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

Any self respecting dog fan has had a nibble or two of one dog treat or another 

..although I have to say, Pupperoni is pretty terrible.


----------



## Amy (Jan 18, 2007)

*I have,*

I ate a chicken milkbone........Not bad..but it was very dull,no flavor!


----------



## sobreeze (Oct 31, 2006)

*i hold treats in my mouth*

when i am giving treats to 9 dogs i sometimes hold them in my mouth i have also tryed horse feed to see what its like if its good for my animals i know it wont hurt me i am no better than my furkids


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

*can't you get sick?*

Cant you get sick eating them?

One time I was giving star frosty paws ice cream and without thinking I licked my fingers. I almost threw up , it tasted horrible.


----------



## ilovemychihuahua (Oct 8, 2006)

Oh yes. When I was going to feed my dogs somethig called "Cheese Pups" I dropped them w/ my human cheese puffs.  I put them back except for one!!!! (da da dan!!!) I started to eat one and went," What the H is this?!"........................end of weird story.


----------



## atldoglover (Nov 8, 2006)

*Honestly*

I never have. I am a picky "human" treat eater (i.e, no chocolate, no cheesecake, no peanut butter, no nuts, don't like the taste of artificial flavorings, etc) those dog treats just don't entice me


----------



## Peterson Pocket Pups (Jan 5, 2007)

sobreeze said:


> when i am giving treats to 9 dogs i sometimes hold them in my mouth i have also tryed horse feed to see what its like if its good for my animals i know it wont hurt me i am no better than my furkids


Oh my, I don't just sometimes do this... I do this a lot! Especially for the younger ones and Seniors.... it softens them up. 

Funny story: We received an older large dog who obviously never eaten a bone type treat and didn't know what to do with it. He carried it around for several days. I walked in and found my son, (about 13 at the time) on the floor holding the 'bone' with one hand while holding his head in the chew position.... actually chewing it! ... talk about a live demonstration! I couldn't get to the camera fast enough ... now that is one of my best 'blackmail' pictures ... As in: "Son, should I bring out our photos and show (insert name of latest girlfriend here) or did you say you were going to (insert chore here) before you leave. I don't want to keep either of you so just let me know your plans" Chore is always done... I have an album of "blackmail photos" ...lol  
Okay guys, I never said I was a nice person... only that I have a good sense of humor! ... since he is an only child I am guessing my senior years will be in a Nursing Home... lol..


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

yes i have tried dog treats.....not real fond of most of the soft kind but the Milk-bones aren't too bad.....the flavored ones are actually quite tasty ('cept the liver ones)......both of my sons and now my oldest granddaughter all have sat down next to the dogs and have eaten their food right along side of them (i used to have to give extra food when the GD was over as Lacey never got all of hers ).....even now i have to tell her to get out of the treats and leave them for the dogs 

and, yes, sometimes i'll still eat a bisquit


----------

